

Your privacy is your freedom (2008) - drderidder
http://51elliot.blogspot.ca/2008/07/your-privacy-is-your-freedom.html

======
drderidder
This was written a few years ago but seemed relevant to recent events and the
whole privacy / freedom / security conversation.

